# After a 63 day cycle I got a BFP!



## WDWJess

Hi everyone. Well I'm still in shock 14hrs after getting my BFP. We were wtt until next year but I decided to come off the pill in September to give my body a chance to settle into a normal routine and we were suppose to be using the withdrawal method:dohh:. Well after my withdrawal bleed I had a cycle of 45 days. Since then I have been waiting for AF for 63 days, taken a number of tests all which were BFN's so naturally I drank at Xmas etc. Then on Tuesday and yesterday I had awful cramps so assumed AF was finally on her way. Still no sign this morning after having more cramps during the night so took a test and hey presto I'm pregnant!

So I have no idea how far along I am. I last tested on 23rd Dec which was negative but looking back on the packaging it wasn't a high sensitivity one.

Think I will have to purchase a clearblue digital test with conception reader and see if that will give me an idea. Booked in to see Dr next Thursday anyway.

Can anybody else say they've been having painful tummy cramps? Should I be worried?

Also, if I can figure out how to put a photo on can everybody just confirm that it is a BFP and me and OH haven't imagined it!

Thanks xxx
 



Attached Files:







30122010103.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 86


----------



## tonibzac

fantastic well done!!! congratulations!! 

I have those tests too from ebay. I came off pill November and after my withdrawal bleed have had nothing, I am on CD 50 now!! have had 6 BFNs grr will just keep trying until :witch: shows eh?!xx


----------



## WDWJess

hang on in there. I know exactly how it feels to not know when af is going to show. I didn't even think I had O'd since coming off the pill so my bfp was a huuuuge surprise. I just feel completely lost with dates now!

GL, sending lots of :dust: to you xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Congrats and don't worry at all about the cramping - it's totally normal, I had it from 4 weeks and still get it occasionally now having seen a healthy heartbeat. HH9M x


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats
Cramping perfectly normal. I had them too when pregnant with my son.


----------



## baby05

Oh and as far as dates go, consider today day 14 past ovulation. since you tested on x-mas, you acutally have narrowed the window down a LOT!!! call the dr's and ask for a dating scan in 3 weeks when the heart beat will be visible that will put you 7 -8 weeks and the baby's heartbeat will be visible !


----------



## nevertogether

you give me hope! congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## WDWJess

Thank you everyone for the congrats and well wishes and also the advice. H&H pregnancy to all of you who are with bean and gl and :dust: to those of you ttc x


----------



## Sovereign

Congratulations!!!! x


----------



## WDWJess

Thanks Sovereign. That picture of you and your son is gorgeous. When did you get married. We are all booked for a wedding September 10th next year but we're going to postpone it for a year or two if this little bean sticks!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months!


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## Damita

Congrats!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## SweetAlexan

Congratulations


----------

